# HDMI to DVI Adaptor?



## Bogwon (Jun 16, 2004)

Does the VIP 211 come with an adaptor to convert the HDMI to DVI that earlier HD sets have? Before they changed the website, I thought I read in the product description that the VIP 211 came with this adaptor. My VIP 211 will be delivered 02/08. Because I already had the Dish 1000 installed for Voom, they are doing the upgrade on the receiver free.


----------



## John W (Dec 20, 2005)

Bogwon said:


> Does the VIP 211 come with an adaptor to convert the HDMI to DVI that earlier HD sets have? Before they changed the website, I thought I read in the product description that the VIP 211 came with this adaptor. My VIP 211 will be delivered 02/08. Because I already had the Dish 1000 installed for Voom, they are doing the upgrade on the receiver free.


My installer today did not have one.We went out and bought one.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Mine came with AV and Component cables (plus a coax cable and a long phone cord).
No HDMI or DVI cable or adapter (or S-Video) in my box.


----------

